#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Καταργούνται οι πολεοδομίες, οι ΕΠΑΕ και τα ΣΧΟΠ από τις αρχές του 2012

## Xάρης

Μπορείτε να δείτε αυτήν τη σελίδα εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...A7%CE%9F%CE%A0

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 10:15 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 09:49 ----------


Αμήν και πότε, θα έλεγα με τρεις λέξεις.

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο της εφημερίδας, ο Σηφουνάκης χαρακτήρισε "καρκίνωμα" τις πολεοδομίες.
Επίσης, διαπίστωσε ότι τριάντα χρόνια μετά τον οικιστικό νόμο 1337/83 του αείμνηστου Αντώνη Τρίτση, ούτε η αυθαίρετη δόμηση αναχαιτίστηκε ούτε η ασχήμια στις οικοδομές.
Το χειρότερο δε κατά τον Σηφουνάκη είναι η ουσιαστική έλλειψη ισοπολιτείας.

Το χειρότερο για μένα είναι ότι χρειάστηκαν 28 χρόνια για να το καταλάβουν και ότι στο διάστημα αυτό δεν έκαναν τίποτα παρόλο που το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα ήταν το κυβερνών κόμμα.
Έστω, κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ, αν βέβαια τελικά ψηφισθεί και τεθεί σε ισχύ!

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι ένας νέος ΓΟΚ, με κατάργηση των Συντελεστών Δόμησης και των ημιυπαιθρίων και αντικατάστασή τους από τον Συντελεστή Όγκου.

Και φυσικά τα πάντα να γίνονται ηλεκτρονικά ώστε να μη χρειάζεται ο πολίτης να έρχεται σε επαφή με τον δημόσιο υπάλληλο.
Θα μπει φρένο στη διαφθορά και θα εξοικονομηθούν τεράστια ποσά από χαμένες εργατοώρες σε μετακινήσεις και αναμονές σε ουρές, καύσιμα, ανταλλακτικά αυτοκινήτων, ψυχοθεραπείες! :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## anavatis

Αμήν. Μακάρι να γίνει αυτό!

----------


## tserpe

Τα πιο προαφατα νεα...
*Με μόλις τρία έγραφα και μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα, χωρίς καμία σχεδόν επαφή, όπως τουλάχιστον την ξέρουμε ως σήμερα, με την πολεοδομία κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος θα μπορεί να έχει στα χέρια του την άδεια να χτίσει.*

Ούτως η άλλως οι πολεοδομίες με τη μορφή που έχουν σήμερα καταργούνται και οι ουσιαστικές τους αρμοδιότητες πάνε στους δήμους.
Έτσι για να εκδοθεί μια άδεια αρκεί ο μηχανικός να καταθέσει το τοπογραφικό και το διάγραμμα κάλυψης, μαζί με τα αποδεικτικά για εισφορές και κρατήσεις για να γίνει η έγκριση δόμησης μέσα σε πέντε ημέρες και στη συνέχεια να εκδοθεί η άδεια δόμησης μέσα σε άλλα δύο 24ωρα.
Από 'κει και πέρα ο έλεγχος θα γίνεται σε ένα από τα τρία στάδια της κατασκευής από τους Ορκωτούς Ελεγκτές Δόμησης οι οποίοι θα είναι ιδιώτες και θα αποκτούν την άδεια ελεγκτή μετά από ειδικό εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα που θα παρακολουθούν σε κάποιο ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ και στη συνέχεια επιτύχουν στις σχετικές εξετάσεις.
Όλα αυτά βέβαια ακόμη σε επίπεδο ... συζήτησης στη Βουλή, ωστόσο αποτελούν τον βασικό “μπούσουλα” του υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος
http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...nslt=1&catid=3

----------


## Xάρης

Κινήσεις προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση.

Ένα σημείο που θέλει προσοχή είναι οι ορκωτοί ελεγκτές δόμησης.
Θα πρέπει να είναι αυτή η αποκλειστική τους απασχόληση ώστε να μην υπάρχει διαπλοκή, να είναι καλά αμειβόμενοι, να θεσμοθετηθούν αυστηρότατες ποινές σε περίπτωση που δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.

----------

